# Commercial and Residential Floor Care



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=927><TBODY><TR><TD height=28 background=http://www.use.com/images/templates/title2.gif width=927><CENTER>*Accutech Carpet and Tile Cleaning 850-529-1335 *</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 width=927 bgColor=#0f005d align=top><TBODY><TR><TD style="BACKGROUND-REPEAT: no-repeat" background=http://www.use.com/images/templates/backgrounds/ura0118.jpg width=927><DIV align=center><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD></TR><TR><TD><DIV align=center><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 bgColor=#100062><TBODY><TR><TD><DIV align=center><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=7 bgColor=#f8f8f8><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#100062><DIV align=center><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD> <DIV align=center><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=676><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle>
[url="http://www.use.com/0b1c5267fd3d5fe7eb82?p=1"]        







</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle></DIV><DIV align=center><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 bgColor=#ffffff><TBODY><TR><TD><DIV align=center><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=7><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#100062><DIV align=center><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=676><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffffff align=middle><DIV align=center><TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD height=110 vAlign=top><DIV style="MARGIN-TOP: 18px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 18px"><DIV style="TEXT-ALIGN: center"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Helvetica">Accutech Carpet and Tile Cleaning Services:

Carpet Cleaning / Stain Removal
Tile and Grout Cleaning
Stone Tile Restoration
VCT ( Strip and Wax )
Wood Refinishing
Upholstery Cleaning
Water Damage Restoration
Janitorial
Foreclosure Cleanup
Move-in/Move-out

Accutech Carpet and Tile Cleaning Serves:

Pensacola 
Gulf Breeze 
Navarre 
Cantonment 
Perdido 
Milton/Pace 
Fort Walton Beach 
Destin
South Walton

[url="http://www.accutechcarpet.com/"]http://www.accutechcarpet.com/</DIV></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Kevin

Just returned from 3 weeks in germany and my housesitter did not do a very good job watching my pets. need to have the carpet cleaned good and maybe a deodorizer added in. Please call 944=3852 and let me know when you can come. tks dan


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

got you lined up to clean all that tile/grout at condo in a few weeks.


----------

